# ZebraCM- well worth picking up.



## applegrovebard (Oct 8, 2021)

For just a few pounds/euros/dollars- it cost me £3.63- you can pick up (courtesy of Computer Music magazine)a cut down but still very capable version of the acclaimed U-he synth, Zebra2. It has a new improved interface and some new presets. Well worth the slight hassle of buying the digital mag (I got it from Zinio) then going to Filesilo, proving you bought the magazine, and downloading ZebraCM from there.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 8, 2021)

applegrovebard said:


> For just a few pounds/euros/dollars- it cost me £3.63- you can pick up (courtesy of Computer Music magazine)a cut down but still very capable version of the acclaimed U-he synth, Zebra2. It has a new improved interface and some new presets. Well worth the slight hassle of buying the digital mag (I got it from Zinio) then going to Filesilo, proving you bought the magazine, and downloading ZebraCM from there.


Can you (_or @ Markrs_) kindly provide exact Links ?? Was aware of this for long time, and now wish to add ZebraCM.
When I search Computer Music I get large magazine provider and do not feel this is the best path.
THX !


----------



## Markrs (Oct 8, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Can you (_or @ Markrs_) kindly provide exact Links ?? Was aware of this for long time, and now wish to add ZebraCM.
> When I search Computer Music I get large magazine provider and do not feel this is the best path.
> THX !








Issue January 2023 - Computer Music


All the issues of Computer Music on our Newsstand. Get the subscription to Computer Music and get your Digital Magazine on your device.




www.zinio.com


----------



## Markrs (Oct 8, 2021)

Your library can often have these magazines for free. You can also sometimes get issue free with Amazon Prime reading (just checked and sadly CM is not free with Prime at the moment)


----------



## applegrovebard (Oct 8, 2021)

You don't have to subscribe to Computer Music magazine. If you buy the latest issue (November 2021/CM301)- print or digital- that includes ZebraCM. I bought my digital issue from Zinio.com.
You will also get access to CM studio which contains a lot of good software'


----------



## Markrs (Oct 8, 2021)

You also get access to all the other free CM version synths have offered over time as well, when you purchase just one magazine (unless things have changed since I last picked them up)


----------



## grabauf (Oct 8, 2021)

If you use a free month of Readly, you can also access CM .


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 9, 2021)

grabauf said:


> If you use a free month of Readly, you can also access CM .


Cool ! THX ! Issue already on screen __ not so obvious how to energize, but will surely sort shortly. 👍🏻


----------



## Technostica (Oct 9, 2021)

I took out a 1 year subscription cheaply via Zinio almost a year ago so have access to this.
Must have been around BF last year so maybe the same this year!


----------



## grabauf (Oct 9, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Cool ! THX ! Issue already on screen __ not so obvious how to energize, but will surely sort shortly. 👍🏻


Register on https://www.filesilo.co.uk/
There you can access the downloads by answering a question.


----------



## Markrs (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Pier (Oct 18, 2021)

Does it include the LP Vintage2 filter?

That's by far my favorite Zebra filter.


----------



## KEM (Oct 18, 2021)

Markrs said:


>




I actually really like the way the waveforms are shown within this UI, much cleaner and I’d like to see this within the full version of Zebra


----------



## el-bo (Oct 19, 2021)

Been a very tight year for me, so I've become very acquainted with freebies. Actually pretty blown away by the current refreshed u-he line-up (Found my current fave guitar preset within Podolski. A few choice effects givin' straight-up Joni vibes  ). This looks like such a great update, and pretty sure grabbing this still nets a cut-down version of Bazille??


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 19, 2021)

grabauf said:


> If you use a free month of Readly, you can also access CM .


They currently have a free 2 month sub deal.


----------



## el-bo (Oct 19, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> They currently have a free 2 month sub deal.


I see 2 weeks on the site. How does that work for Computer Music?


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 19, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I see 2 weeks on the site. How does that work for Computer Music?


Sub, download Zcm and a bunch of other assorted crap (excruciatingly slowly from FileSlomo) then un-sub. 😎🤘


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 19, 2021)

grabauf said:


> Register on https://www.filesilo.co.uk/
> There you can access the downloads by answering a question.


...and the answer to that question will be obvious to anyone here.


----------



## el-bo (Oct 20, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Sub, download Zcm and a bunch of other assorted crap (excruciatingly slowly from FileSlomo) then un-sub. 😎🤘


Really appreciate it. Unfortunately, all my payment methods are being denied (including Paypal) so I can't currently subscribe. Have contacted support to see if there is any specific reason.

Thanks, again


----------



## tomosane (Oct 20, 2021)

I have no experience with any version/variant of Zebra. Can anyone tell offhand if this "CM" version offers anything notable over Hive 2 (which I do have)?


----------



## Bemused (Oct 20, 2021)

The new ZebraCM is avalable on the latest mag. But there are runours the Bazille CM will be updated as well. Possibly for the next issue.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 20, 2021)

tomosane said:


> I have no experience with any version/variant of Zebra. Can anyone tell offhand if this "CM" version offers anything notable over Hive 2 (which I do have)?


Zebra & Hive are very different workflow & sound wise. ZebraCM is a lite version but newly updated, quite good and you can't beat the price.


----------



## tomosane (Oct 20, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Zebra & Hive are very different workflow & sound wise. ZebraCM is a lite version but newly updated, quite good and you can't beat the price.


Yes I know that (the full versions of) Zebra and Hive are two different synths with completely different design philosophies. I don't doubt that the CM version of Zebra is a capable and good-sounding synth on its own (watched the videos linked on the previous page). What's not clear to me is if the CM version is capable of some kind of synthesis/modulation that Hive is not? Or maybe if some of the available filters are singularly different than what Hive offers etc?


----------



## el-bo (Oct 29, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Really appreciate it. Unfortunately, all my payment methods are being denied (including Paypal) so I can't currently subscribe. Have contacted support to see if there is any specific reason.
> 
> Thanks, again


Seems that the two-month deal only applied to the UK :(

Will likely sign up for the 2-week deal when I have enough interest in reading some magazines.

Cheers


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 29, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Seems that the two-month deal only applied to the UK :(
> 
> Will likely sign up for the 2-week deal when I have enough interest in reading some magazines.
> 
> Cheers


I'm in SF Bay Area which is another planet altogether however definitely not in the UK.  The sale may have expired.


----------



## el-bo (Oct 29, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I'm in SF Bay Area which is another planet altogether however definitely not in the UK.  The sale may have expired.


The info I got from support was that my payment was being denied because the link for the 2-month trial was directing me to the UK, but I was trying to pay with a Spanish account. And I was told that they have different promos for different countries. Unfortunately, they had no similar current promos in Spain.

No biggie. Two weeks will net me the synth and perhaps some interesting reading.

Cheers


----------



## bill5 (Oct 29, 2021)

Anyone have a reader's digest version of how this and Zebralette differ? Pros/cons?


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 29, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Anyone have a reader's digest version of how this and Zebralette differ? Pros/cons?


ZebraCM is more Zebra-like.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 29, 2021)

Ha!

Meaning? Not as limited?


----------

